

Learn How to Install a WordPress Theme Easily - bibek_p
http://vidinterest.com/video/4734/learn-how-to-install-a-wordpress-theme-step-by-step
Learn How to Install a WordPress Theme Step by Step
======
JuDue
Not sure how a basic tutorial makes it to the homepage?

